# Welcome Brett to the Moderator Team



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

It is my honor to announce that Brett has joined the Moderator Team - he will be co-moderator of the CBT/Hypnotherapy forum.Please join me as we Welcome Brett to the Moderator Team! Best wishes, Brett!Here is his biography ~Hi, 42 year old male. I'm Married with 2 children. Working on my religion and getting closer to God everyday. DX'ed with IBS back in 1987, though have had symptoms as far back as I can remember. I am finally starting to get my ibs under control through diet (fiber is my friend) and Mike Mahoney's Hypno tapes. Life is worth living again thanks to this BB and the kind, generous people in here.================================


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Brett!It is so nice of **all of our Moderators to volunteer and a special Welcome to Brett!BQ


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

He he. I noticed this this morning over my lurking cuppa I was having but there was no post yet.. Congratulations Brett, hmmm now I'll have to watch the way I tease you me thinks, lest you give me the big boot







Just joking! Looking forward to having you as one of our new mods


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Brett,Thank you for volunteering your time and efforts to help others. It's a very admirable and caring thing to do.Welcome!Jeff


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

OH NO this place has gone to the dogs. Hee hee. Just kidding. WOW Brett now do I have to call you Mr. Brett?Congrats! Your moving on up to the top.Take care and Yeah for you.Kat


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, Brett, I am impressed! With all the stuff you have to do and all the things going on, you have generously given time and effort to being a moderator! Wow. Nope, no tongue in cheek remarks in this post. [now that's a record! ]


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome. Please do not change what we have, I live for your smart a** comments







. After all the help and support received from this BB and especially you guys here, I wanted to pay it forward. I'm always here if you need to talk about anything. Thanks again


----------



## 14799 (Aug 27, 2005)

Welcome aboard Brett







I know we won't cross paths much as I'm over on the Mediboard Chronic Pain board, but I'd still like to welcome you anyway







Congratulations, it sounds like you are going to be a great asset to the Mod Team.Melanie


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Awww, I love that movie! (the pay it forward one). Makes me cry every time







Nothing will change Brett, don't worry, both you and Marilyn are first and foremost our friend, not our mods, that's just what you do







Glad to have you as our new mod!


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Great news - think you will make a fantastic moderator Brett. Marilyn and your-self will be a super team.... we are really lucky on this forum. (Off - topic - sorry - "Pay it forward - not heard of this film - who is in it!?").Congratluations again....


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thank You Fiona, I mean Amy







. That's how I feel too.Thanks Cacti and Melanie for the warm welcome. I think Kevin Spacey was is it Cacti. Can't think of the boy's name at the moment, sorry. And Helen Hunt? Sorry, Been awhile since I watched it. It is one the best films all time. You have to watch it one of these days.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Oooh, I forgot Kevin Spacey was in it (the movie that is). Yep it had him, Helen Hunt (I just love her) and that kid Halley Joel Osmont who was in that ghost movie (the "I see dead people one" can't recall it's name atm, had Bruce Willis too).


----------

